# Who do i call out to these days?



## SallyHoover (Oct 2, 2021)

Working as a cashier/check out advocate.  Last time I called out it was LOD.   Neither SETL is scheduled to work this weekend.  Someone is working listed as mid and closing for Guest Services.  No one answers the phone for front end*/GS/DU.  So who do I call out to?*


----------



## GRC (Oct 2, 2021)

If it were me I would just ask for any ETL, and they can relay it to whoever is in charge of the front end.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 2, 2021)

Call out to any leader in the store


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 2, 2021)

GRC said:


> If it were me I would just ask for any ETL, and they can relay it to whoever is in charge of the front end.


This. Just get someone on the phone and ask for an ETL. Any ETL (or TL to be honest) can take a call out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Hit 9 for lod.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks.


----------

